# B&Q Grout Sponge v plush mf with onr



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

I decided to try washing with onr & a B&Q Grout Sponge instead of my usual plush mf cloths as I worry about the dirt collected by he cloth is dragged across the paint rather than being absorbed into the cleaning tool as with a sponge.

My car is metallic black so when using onr it is difficult to see if the dirt has been dispersed after the the cleaning cloth has been passed over the paintwork so I rely on the cleanliness of the cloth before I dry the panel with a mf drying towel. This is usually after two passes of the mf cloth which has been rinsed in clean water and re-dunked in the onr solution. The panel is pre-spayed with onr.

When I used the B&Q sponge it only seemed to be lightly soiled and mainly at the leading edge. I gave the panel two passes. After the second pass the sponge was clean. I then passed a plush mf soaked in the onr solution from the bucket over the same panel and the cloth picked up a good deal of dirt from the panel. I continued with the cloth until it was no longer picking up any more dirt and dried with mf towel.

I am not sure if I should use the sponge differently to make it more effective in attracting dirt or the sponge is sucking the dirt into itself rather than it sticking to the surface in the same way as the mf.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've not been doing this for long but have read that sponges are very bad things unless you use something like the Zymol sponge (because they trap the dirt between the sponge and the paint and drag it along as you wash).) 

As such I only use wash mitts which have a deep pile and allow the dirt to be drawn in and not dragged across the surface of the paint.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

The grout sponges are different to normal sponges. They have larger holes so the dirt doesn't sit on the surface of the sponge.

From what I've seen people compare them to Zymol sponges and the like.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Superspec said:


> I've not been doing this for long but have read that sponges are very bad things unless you use something like the Zymol sponge (because they trap the dirt between the sponge and the paint and drag it along as you wash).)
> 
> As such I only use wash mitts which have a deep pile and allow the dirt to be drawn in and not dragged across the surface of the paint.


The problem with a deep pile mitt is that it won't release the dirt easily.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my Winter ONR Test...Using Grout sponge and i rinse out sponge to show water and muck held in the sponge, also just letting water run out sponge to show whats on the surface of the sponge.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

superb,off to get some of these sponges later,will try a 2 sponge method with the 2 bucket method .


----------



## sulla (Aug 3, 2010)

MAUI said:


> The problem with a deep pile mitt is that it won't release the dirt easily.


on top of that a sponge is thicker than a folded MF towel or mitt which means less pressure..dont overlook this but how much you press is also how deep your swirls are


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

A SWISSVAX Washpudel blurs the line a little and feels very nice and safe to use.

Makes a lot more suds and holds more water than a washmitt so may be even safer?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

got a grout sponge from B&Q £1.48 looking forward to trying it on the car will report back if its crap or great.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Superspec said:


> I've not been doing this for long but have read that sponges are very bad things unless you use something like the Zymol sponge (because they trap the dirt between the sponge and the paint and drag it along as you wash).)
> 
> As such I only use wash mitts which have a deep pile and allow the dirt to be drawn in and not dragged across the surface of the paint.


Complete twaddle...I only use the B&Q sponges to wash my cars....My A6 is brilliant black and gets washed weekly 1BM with afore mentioned sponge and is nigh on swirl free....

It really gets on my norks all this twaddle about sponges and 2BM etc...if you methodical and work logically sponges are fine as is using 1 bucket!

Rant over!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Complete twaddle...I only use the B&Q sponges to wash my cars....My A6 is brilliant black and gets washed weekly 1BM with afore mentioned sponge and is nigh on swirl free....
> 
> It really gets on my norks all this twaddle about sponges and 2BM etc...if you methodical and work logically sponges are fine as is using 1 bucket!
> 
> Rant over!


Thanks for your understanding reply. Did you not read the bit where I said I haven't been doing this for long. Nice to see you make new detailers feel welcome.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

can safely say the B&Q grout sponge is superb and from now on i wont be using any other sponges for the body work,best 1.48 ive spent and ive always used 2 buckets long before it was known as the way to do it.in fact i now use 4 clear buckets.2 for the shampoo and 2 to rinse saves a lot of time and hassle


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Zymol sponge works best for me with ONR

linky poo

http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-accessories/zymol-sponge/


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

viperfire said:


> A SWISSVAX Washpudel blurs the line a little and feels very nice and safe to use.
> 
> Makes a lot more suds and holds more water than a washmitt so may be even safer?


I`m a big fan of SV products and but absolutely hated the Washpudel, I tried and tried but just didn`t get on with it and passed it on to friend (sorry *friend) I`ve been using B n Q grout sponges since the interest started on DW and now use nothing else :thumb:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

using onr b&q grout sponge or plush mf. 

I am still not convinced that the b&q grout sponge cleans better than a plush mf. I used the sponge again today using the 2bm. Working on one panel at a time. I spray first using 1oz (30ml) of onr diluted in 1 lt of distilled water. I leave the solution to dwell for a few minutes making sure it has not evaporated and then soaking the sponge in the onr bucket (1 oz in 7lts of cold tap water) I squeeze the sponge so it is not dripping and then push the sponge in a straight line across the bodywork. I then turn the sponge over and repeat the pass with this side of the sponge. I then pat dry with mf drying towel.

When the roof had dried (this where I start) there were dirty streaks on the paint work. I used then used the Lowiepete method with a clean plush mf cloth to clean the roof and I was amazed to see so much dirt on the cloth. It looke as if the sponge had only pushed the dirt across the panel rather than sucked it up. However the rinse bucket did get dirty after rinsing the sponge so some dirt does get removed. Perhaps I need to use the sponge differently to get the best from this wash medium.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll be impressed with the zymol sponge - it's a cracking product, and makes me more confident when using ONR.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for replying.

How do you use the zymol. Does it take the solution from the paint work.

Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Use it like a normal sponge, it soaks up a lot of product but keeps its shape under duress. Unlike a normal sponge though, it glides over the paintwork without any feedback of surface tension, and that seems to complement the action of ONR better than a b&q grout sponge.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

hag said:


> I am still not convinced that the b&q grout sponge cleans better than a plush mf.


Considering almost everyone else's experience seems to lean toward ONR 
working as regularly described here and seems quite unlike your experience, 
please pardon this question...

Are you sure you are using Optimum No Rinse and not Optimum Car Shampoo? 
I know it sounds daft, but you won't be the first to have made that mistake...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi steve

Thanks for the reply. I am using ONR. 

I have been using it fairly regularly and was happy with using plush mf cloths either with 1BM or 2BM or as you suggest pushing the cloth along after spraying. However my concern was that they lift so much dirt that I was worried that the accumulated dirt was being moved accross the painwork rather than being lifted into the cloth safely. I therefore started using the b&q grout sponge.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

b&q sponge is best, 1BM, pump sprayer...

make sure you soak the sponge as they are quite hard when new, they then soften up a bit. 

But it does come down to personal preference, some probably can use MF safely to clean. But most ONR users find the above the best and safest way to use it, i have used it for 2 and half years fine with this method, as have others


----------

